# Should there be an Audi R8 book?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got the R10 coffee table book, and have the Bentley at Le Mans book(about the Speed 8) coming. Should Audi authorize and/or publish a book about the R8 and it's life from when the program started in 1997 until it's end in July 2006?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Should there be an Audi R8 book? (chernaudi)*

It's probably incomplete, but there is an R8 book. I picked one up two years ago at the Audi Collection store in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt and gave it to our SpeedArena editor as a gift. Obviously, R8 hadn't yet been retired. I don't know if they plan on updating.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Should there be an Audi R8 book? ([email protected])*

And there are also at least three in the world that haven't been raced for a while. There's at least on at Champion Audi last I heard of it, Sam Li(owner of the now defunct Audi Sport UK Team Veloqx) still has on of the LMS '04 cars, and theres the '02 LM winner at the Le Mans museum. And Goh probably still has their car.
If Audi would like to do a technical photo spread if they plan on re-relasing/updating that book, or do a new one, they have plenty of cars to use. 
And what was this one called, and when did it come out?


_Modified by chernaudi at 11:24 AM 2-13-2007_


----------

